# What do I have?



## Smerk (May 30, 2012)

Hello all, so basically you know the story. I'm new and I need help.

I'm currently on break from college (and by break I mean working full-time to pay the bills) For my free time i needed a great hobby and I've always wanted to get into train building. So I purchased what I could afford on E-Bay and am waiting for it to arrive. My question is based on the pictures, what do I have track wise, and what can I do with it?

Space is a big issue as I live in a guest room and whatever my model is it basically needs to fit under the bed when I'm not around (I guarantee it will be well protected.) So based on the pictures how small could i go while still having an interesting setup? Do i need different track?

If you have any advice it's greatly appreciated! Also i assume that out of ignorance i'm leaving out a lot of information you need to be able to help, just let me know what you need!

Thanks!

Stephen


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd wait until everything comes in. The engines look like Tycos to me. The track looks to be a mix of copper and steel. The track is fine to test out all your new stuff but it would be best to get new nickel plated track for a layout. The stuff you have shown will work but requires a lot more cleanings. HO a 18" radius is the smallest you should go and that will take 36", plus an inch or two as a safety ledge. To make a circle you would be looking at a 38"x38" layout.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

track: nickel and steel mixed
trains: tycos
cars (pic 1): bachman
cars (pic 2): Tycos
Engines: mantua/tycos


----------



## Smerk (May 30, 2012)

Thanks! For someone who has very little funds available, is this stuff useable?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Everything is useful, if it runs or can be pushed/ pulled down the track  Say the one engine is totally dead, you just turn it into a dummy engine. The few broken cars give you spare couplers and wheels. When on a budget you'll start getting creative. Don't let anyone tell you it is junk, it might be cheap and run like junk but with some tlc it can all run good. A good running item is way better then nothing. 
When everything arrives and your having problems that is what MTF is here for  Pictures go a long way in helping us help you. Besides we love pictures here.
O- yeah, Smerk nice of ya to join and welcome fellow NewJersian :thumbsup:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

These shots came off of a layout that's about 16" x 40", using less than half the track you have and for less than $10. The buildings came from junk boxes found in yard sales, the foliage from partial bags picked up here and there for pennies.























































And yes...toy train set "junk" can still look great on it...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hey Shay you know this is a double post right?
Edit,
Never mind I see it was fixed now.


----------



## Smerk (May 30, 2012)

Wow! that looks great! Now, pardon me for displaying my ignorance, but i believe you can't do a loop in a 40 by 16 correct? how does that work?

Thanks!


----------



## Smerk (May 30, 2012)

Thanks! I appreciate the advice! Feeling welcome already!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Smerk,

(Shay always offer incredible inspiration!)

I suggest you download the free starter version of AnyRail track layout software. Easy to use, and the freebie version lets you build with up to 50 pieces of track. The software has an in-depth library of different track gauges, mfrs, etc. Your old HO is pretty basic, and you should be able to try out some layout options fairly easily ...

www.anyrail.com

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Smerk (May 30, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Smerk,
> 
> (Shay always offer incredible inspiration!)
> 
> ...


I would, but I own a Mac...Know of any solutions?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hmmm ...

Good question. Other track software packages are SCARM and Atlas' Right Track, but I'm pretty sure those are PC based, too.

Wish I could offer more.

(I merged your two parallel threads into one. In general, we shy away from parallel threads ... too confusing with responses and posts in two differnent places.)

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## Smerk (May 30, 2012)

Thanks, I posted here then i noticed the beginners area but couldn't find out how to delete this one...thanks!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Smerk said:


> Wow! that looks great! Now, pardon me for displaying my ignorance, but i believe you can't do a loop in a 40 by 16 correct? how does that work?
> 
> Thanks!


It's possible but I wouldn't recommend it for a newcomer as it takes finessing and tinkering with small equipment to do such tight curves Mine is a point-to-point switching layout that can take hours to solve, a puzzle of sorts...called an Inglenook Siding. you start with a four car train and three cars on the right siding and two in the middle. You then draw four cars out of a bag (tiles or buttons marked for cars in the sidings). You play by switching out the cars in your train for the ones in the sidings, making sure you put them in you train in the order they were drawn...it can take a good bit of brain power and finessing to finish out one trick...


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

every thing you get/have is useful, even the low cost Tycos are useful, they may not run well but they will at least get you started till you have enough $$$ to get something better to work with...I started out with some really junky Tyco trains and after i got a few better ones I put them in the parts box (most of them are dead anyways) but the ones that do work (kinda) I still run them from time to time...




Smerk said:


> I would, but I own a Mac...Know of any solutions?


could always put bootcamp on your mac and then windows on that, or do a PC emulator type deal...


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Smerk said:


> Hello all, so basically you know the story. I'm new and I need help.
> 
> I'm currently on break from college (and by break I mean working full-time to pay the bills) For my free time i needed a great hobby and I've always wanted to get into train building. So I purchased what I could afford on E-Bay and am waiting for it to arrive. My question is based on the pictures, what do I have track wise, and what can I do with it?
> 
> ...


If you're gonna have it under the bed, its better to get Kato Unitrack or Bachmann EZ track. If you dont really care, then you can get power-loc, which is what I have and it works just fine for a layout under the bed (I have 2 loops under mine !!!). You need a little more rolling stock so that you can have more than one train going at the same time. The good thing about 4 axel diesels is that they run just fine on 18 inch radius, which perfectly suits your space limitations.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Smerk,
> 
> (Shay always offer incredible inspiration!)
> 
> ...


how much for the full thing? and does it run on mac?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Anyrail is for Windows platforms only and the full version is around 60 bucks.

XtrackCad is free with no limit and can be used on Macs but the program has a harder learning curve.
http://www.xtrkcad.org/Wikka/MacOSX


----------



## warbyrd12 (Apr 16, 2012)

Xnats said:


> Anyrail is for Windows platforms only and the full version is around 60 bucks.
> 
> XtrackCad is free with no limit and can be used on Macs but the program has a harder learning curve.
> http://www.xtrkcad.org/Wikka/MacOS
> ...user friendly. One of the best tools for MRR.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I went to that Inglenook Siding after it was mentioned on the forum last year. The darned thing liked to have driven me to the Chatahootchee nut house. Some tough probs there. Pete


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Smerk said:


> Thanks! For someone who has very little funds available, is this stuff useable?


Hello smerk, welcome to the forum. I have a cupola for your caboose in pic #2 (the maroon santa fe) I see that your's is missing.I also have an extra shell for your F unit # 307 as I see your's is broken around the headlight.If you want these PM me and I will give them to ya,you just cover the shipping.Let me know,Thanks Don:thumbsup:


----------



## Smerk (May 30, 2012)

Alright, here's a question...if I want a broader scene spectrum like a mountain/ town/ river/ bridge, would i be better off to switch to n scale before i actually start building? the reason being that i could fit more on a door (that's what i was thinking of using)

I know this is the ho section but would that make more sense? so instead of only a really small work space i would basically be doubling my area...

Thanks a ton for all the advice


----------



## Smerk (May 30, 2012)

If i did switch, i saw this: http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-102-...el_RR_Trains&hash=item2ebe2b84ba#ht_790wt_898

would that be a good investment? and do dc transformers crossover between scales?


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Smerk your going to have the devil of a time putting an HO setup on a door. You didn't mention the width of the door but can you get an 18" radius curve on it and still stay within the edge of the door? If you can fine but you will get a whole lot more railroad on it if you go with N scale, that is if you can see the tiny wheels to get them on the track. Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes, DC transformers cross over from HO to N...no, that's not a good deal for loose N scale track...:thumbsup:


----------



## Smerk (May 30, 2012)

Yeah, it doesn't fit an 18''...it's only 27" but i could expand it a little, not a lot though. so i think i will switch to N. 



shaygetz said:


> no, that's not a good deal for loose N scale track...:thumbsup:


What would be a good deal? I'm looking for something for around 50$ I'm focusing more on the track at the moment then on all the options for trains. Would flex track be a better option?

Stephen


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Flex is always better...if you're patient and a careful modeler. Sectional is just fine, I have it on my N scale layout...but that was a freebie. As for a deal...these folks around here know I'm a bit shrewd, a bargain hunter, very patient and resourceful. My hobby dollar has to be stretched to the nines. One of the things I've learned over the years is that track, especially sectional track, is plentiful and cheap for those who wait. I honestly would not pay more than $5 for that lot...there are no turnouts and 90 degree crossings are as common as straight pieces, I wouldn't give it a second look on a vendor's table.

No...they don't like me at train shows...I'm cool with that.:thumbsup:


----------



## Smerk (May 30, 2012)

Hmm, well, do you have any thoughts on what a deal on flex track would be? And those deals that you are talking about are they on Ebay that you wait and find or somewhere else?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I've got 24 feet of it (8 lengths) sitting next to me that I just bought along with five electric remote #6 turnouts for $5...would've given his asking price of $10 but my artfully placed, momentary pause must've panicked him...:thumbsup:

Timing is everything...


----------



## Smerk (May 30, 2012)

Nicely done! But then i would assume that seeing as you could use the art of the pause, you weren't buying on ebay. For someone without contacts, is ebay about my only option?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Bargains can still be found on eBay but they are not easy to find and usually involve a poorly labeled lot. Etsy and Craigs List are two other good sites. Find your local train club...often people dump Pop's old trains there as a tax write off. I've gotten many a bargain simply by asking members when there is a open house, they're grateful for the coin and to get rid of unused stuff.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

cool! tell me about the Etsy page


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

http://www.etsy.com


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

does etsy do paypal at all?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

In many ways it is nothing like eBay, the listings are much longer and the prices are fixed but negotiable, depending on the seller. PayPal is accepted but not mandatory...


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

good, looks like i could find better things there hehe...


----------



## fotoflojoe (Dec 31, 2011)

I was going to suggest checking out kijiji.com as an ebay alternative, but it looks like ebay has swallowed them up!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

An age-old business practice. Buy the competition before they get big enough to hurt you.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

fotoflojoe said:


> I was going to suggest checking out kijiji.com as an ebay alternative, but it looks like ebay has swallowed them up!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....well I guess in some ways thats good but in others its not


----------



## Lee_R (May 30, 2012)

New Berlin RR said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....well I guess in some ways thats good but in others its not


Lack of competition is never a Good Thing, witness Facebook, Google, Microsoft, and Apple*. While they have "some" (albeit very small, and relatively unknown) competition, they're the 800 lb gorillas in their markets and can (and DO! ) pretty much dictate policy to their users.

The more competitors there are out there, the more choices that consumers have. And that is *always* a Good Thing.


*Microsoft being software targeted more towards the business/gaming end of computer use, Apple being hardware/software targeted more towards the graphics (ie, publishing) end of the market.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

yea thats why I agree its a bad thing and sadly im stuck using windows 90% of the time, tho when I can i will and do use Linux and Unix...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

What's Linux and Unix???????...............Pete


----------

